# Need help identifying



## Lukesfrogs (Dec 23, 2013)

I got this frog from a friend that died! I have gotten three different ids! Thanks


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Look at the nose- is there 2 dots or 1 dot? This can help distinguish between an imitator or variabilis. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/49265-ranitomeya-variabilis-intermediate.html

I can't tell by the picture but it may look like variabilis..... highland


----------



## Lukesfrogs (Dec 23, 2013)

I was told a standard imitator do these guys go by any other names? Thanks


----------



## Lukesfrogs (Dec 23, 2013)

Another pic best I can do he does not like the camera! Thanks redfrogger I think he's a imitator by that discription he has two dots and belly is more yellow then blue! Thanks


----------



## A&AEXOTICS (Nov 12, 2013)

looks like a nominal imitator to me.

heres a couple of my highland variabilis for comparison.


----------

